# Interesting Effort in South America



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 4, 2019)

I get the Lee Valley Newsletter and noticed this edition had a very interesting article on a woodworking organization in South America. The interesting thing that caught my attention is their focus on training the local villagers and helping them understand the need to save the rain forest. Lee Valley is helping by selling their mallets and donated the profits back to the organization. 

Enjoy

http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/3472/Article1.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2019)

That is very interesting Larry.


----------

